# R34 Skyline GT-R blue......paint code



## Baysideblu (Sep 21, 2002)

My car is currently at the paint shop being prepped to be painted. I have two days to find out the paint code for the R34 Skyline GT-R's blue...does anyone know where I can find out the paint code? or does anyone know the paint code? I'm in the U.S. so it would be hard for me to call Nissan and ask. Thank you


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

Sure, its TV2 Blue (^-^)

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Baysideblu (Sep 21, 2002)

I got a question for ya.....on the main page of this website...where you see that nice Blue Skyline on the right side of the site.....does that skyline have The Bayside Blue R34 Skyline GT-R blue?.............thanks


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep its Bayside Blue TV2.

Here is another example


----------



## Baysideblu (Sep 21, 2002)

thanks DCD....bayside blue is metallic correct? It looks it from the pictures


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BB is a 3 stage pearl color...


----------



## Baysideblu (Sep 21, 2002)

What does that mean?...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Not really sure but I think it has 3 separate color coats. You should speak with Richard Bell from this forum, its his line of business so he can hepl you with the technicalities


----------



## Baysideblu (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks DCD...how would I go about talkin to Rich


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just look for his username (Richard Bell) in the member list and send him a PM or e-mail


----------

